# Help! Strangegrowth coming off of Veiltail betta!



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

My beloved Veiltail, Pete, has a strange growth coming off his "chin". it's anbout a millimeter long and pure white. it's hard to take apicture of...


----------



## ApplePie (Jan 21, 2010)

Pictures would be helpful.

Edit: (from reading your siggy) 1 1/2 gallon is not nearly enough for breeding bettas


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

I gave up breeding them....


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

maybe fungus? treat with aquarium salt and primafix and it should get better.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fungus on a wound. Columnaris (bacterial) aka cottonmouth, or some sort of fluke or leech hanging on by its mouth. Hard to be specific w/o good pic. Go on disease sites, look at pics and see what matches what you see.


----------

